# Little Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired the smoker today and did some spares,country style and a small butt. Turned out well.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Man that looks good! How long did that take?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> Man that looks good! How long did that take?


Thanks. I smoke ribs for 2.5 hours the foil them with apple juice and put back in the smoker for about 3 more hours. I then check the temp between the bones and pull them out off the smoker when they reach 180-185. I then sauce my wife's set on a hot grill until the sauce caramelizes. I usually prefer mine dry.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talkin about.


----------

